# Indian HR Professional looking out work opportunities in Australia



## inarayan

Hi All,

I am an Indian Citizen having Post Graduation degree in Human Resources and work experience of over 10+years in India in Human resource function. I would like to understand the possibilities of getting HR Job opportunities in Australia in 2017 with or without getting an additional Australian HR Qualification. Could someone let me know how is the current job market for HR professionals in Australia? Are Indian Immigrants entertained by local companies for HR Jobs? How difficult it is to get into mainstream HR role in Australia without having Australian work experience / Australian Qualification for someone who already has good years of experience in HR domain? Any information on this topic is appreciated. Please help.

Regards,
Narayan Iyer


----------



## Mania

Welcome - HR isn't my field of expertise so I can't really comment on that however, one of our HR ladies was Indian, she was new to the country came in on her partners business visa. So I would say that yes in some capacity company's are hiring foreign HR managers - as to her skills and education I wasn't privy to her CV so can't help there.

The more you can showcase your talent and skills the more likely an employer is to employ...business is about the best candidate, not about which peice of land they were born on.

Companies are more likely to employ you if you have full work rights in Australia. Business sponsorship can be hard to come by.

In regards to HR jobs in the labour market I would suggest you have a look at www.seek.com.au - you should be able to get a rough feel for the quantity and type of jobs currently available Australia wide.


----------



## inarayan

Thank you for your guidance.

Also i would like to know, if i am coming on my spouse visa as my wife has got a job offer there, then am i allowed to work there. Do i also need to apply for some PR visa / work Permit or look for sponsorship? 

Also i have heard that competition is huge out there - how true is it? I think we in India have much more tougher competition when it comes to getting a descent paying job. So let me know how easy is it for a foreigner, who has been qualified from india, to get a descent HR job there. Would some kind of certification / additional Australian qualification be of any use?

Regards,
Narayan Iyer


----------



## Mania

inarayan said:


> Thank you for your guidance.
> 
> Also i would like to know, if i am coming on my spouse visa as my wife has got a job offer there, then am i allowed to work there. Do i also need to apply for some PR visa / work Permit or look for sponsorship?
> 
> Also i have heard that competition is huge out there - how true is it? I think we in India have much more tougher competition when it comes to getting a descent paying job. So let me know how easy is it for a foreigner, who has been qualified from india, to get a descent HR job there. Would some kind of certification / additional Australian qualification be of any use?
> 
> Regards,
> Narayan Iyer


Can you give me a little bit more info on the visa your partner has, preferably the subclass for instance 457 - I am assuming your partner doesn't hold permanent residency or duel citizenship?

As I said HR really isn't my field so I really can't speak for the competitiveness of the industry, likewise I don't have first hand knowledge of India. My field I have found work hard to come by since being made redundant because I require sponsorship, however I am a management consultant, your field and circumstances may be different.


----------



## inarayan

I do not know the sub class of the visa she has. My wife is an IT professional & is getting an Onsite work opportunity. She would be placed for an Australian Client but i guess she would still continue to be on payroll of Indian IT company. She neither has PR nor a dual citizenship. I would want to understand, Is there any way that I could get Work Visa based on my wife's work permit & do job search simultaneously if i come there say on a short vacation.

I understand HR is not your field. But i am also looking for replies from other Forum members who could guide me in knowing how hard it is going to be to get a HR job. I am currently having a descent paying HR Job in India, so want to know the odds before I decide to wind up from here. I guess there is no way to continue working in India & simultaneously look out for job in Australia as i would have to be physically present there.


----------



## Mania

inarayan said:


> I do not know the sub class of the visa she has. My wife is an IT professional & is getting an Onsite work opportunity. She would be placed for an Australian Client but i guess she would still continue to be on payroll of Indian IT company. She neither has PR nor a dual citizenship. I would want to understand, Is there any way that I could get Work Visa based on my wife's work permit & do job search simultaneously if i come there say on a short vacation.


Without knowing that it's impossible to answer.

Hypothetically speaking if your partner has been sponsored by a company to work in Australia it would stand to reason that this would be a 457 visa. If your partner has requested for you to be included in the application then yes you will be able to come here and work.

A 457 is a multiple entry visa, so yes you could come and have a look for work and subsequently leave again.

However there are too many variables to answer without further information .

Hope this has helped!


----------



## inarayan

Thanks for your guidance. Appreciate your help.


----------

